# 6 weight questions



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I love the Redington Predator. Have one in an 8wt and 11wt. Best rod for the money in that price class IMO.


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

The predator, mangrove coast, and Boost blue are in a totally different class of rod than the ion xl in my opinion. 

I've thrown the mangrove coast and boost blue. You get a little heavier parts and a little more backbone in the boost blue and the predator. The mangrove coast is a little more finesse. I think it makes a better 6wt because if you're punching the wind, throwing big flies, etc.. you don't need a 6wt. I don't think you could go wrong with any of those 3 options though with that being said.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I've used a 6 wt TFO BVK for tailers for years. Just upgraded to a Sage Salt HD, but the BVK was great. Caught a lot of tailers on it, most over-slot. Very accurate rod.
Also have caught spanish, trout, and early season alberts on it.


----------



## fotofinish (Aug 31, 2020)

I have a 7wt Ion XL that I use a 6wt Orvis saltwater line on, it casts well but as you noted not for the wind. The Ion does have cheaper, lighter components as stated here. That said, never had an issue in light use. If you are used to a fast 8wt this will be quite different, more of a moderate+.


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

I throw the predators from 6-12 and I love them especially the 6


----------



## andyb (Nov 4, 2015)

Left out that I also have a TFO Signature Series 8' 4 weight with a Redington Zero 4.5 that I use in the upstate SC mountains. Adjusting the casting stroke for a less fast rod than the TiCR X should be doable. Just left out my experience on that rod because it seemed unrelated being so much smaller


----------



## Flyrodben (Sep 7, 2021)

andyb said:


> I know, I know, go to a fly shop and test what they have...There's only 1 shop in this town though and their selection is not extensive. I'd be surprised if they had a single 6 weight rod in the shop, much less an inexpensive one.
> 
> I want to add a 6 weight in the near future to use for redfish in the grass. My rod arsenal is not extensive at all, and I want to expand it some. My only redfish rod is an 8 weight TFO TiCR X. Any thoughts on the rods below? Who else makes an inexpensive 6 weight with a fighting butt that's worth looking at? I definitely want a less fast action than the TiCR X I have. I know there's no industry standard across the board for measuring action, but from what I understand this TiCR X is very fast compared to most.
> 
> ...


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

These forums have tons of experience to draw on and it’s always good to do your research then make up your mind.


----------



## hlane09 (Apr 1, 2019)

TFO and Reddington make great rods for the money you spend on them. My advice would be to get a bigger rod, a decent sized redfish will break a 6wt.


----------



## andyb (Nov 4, 2015)

How about experience with warranty between Redington, TFO, and Echo? I've never had to use a warranty on a rod before but still a consideration. Reading the warranties, Echo wording seems a little ambiguous from the start


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Look for a Sage rod in a closeout sale (search 691-4). I've fished the Predator rod, good bit of kit for the money but not a touch on some of the discontinued Sage rod series. 691-4 Bolt would be a good start. The newer Foundation is around in a 691-4 and is a heck of a stick for the money. I've seen them as low as $350USD.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

My favorite 6W is def a Sage One which is an older model. Scott meridian also casts well. These are both better than the ones mentioned and are cheaper because they aren't the latest model. Also: BVK is absolute trash.


----------



## hlane09 (Apr 1, 2019)

andyb said:


> How about experience with warranty between Redington, TFO, and Echo? I've never had to use a warranty on a rod before but still a consideration. Reading the warranties, Echo wording seems a little ambiguous from the start





andyb said:


> How about experience with warranty between Redington, TFO, and Echo? I've never had to use a warranty on a rod before but still a consideration. Reading the warranties, Echo wording seems a little ambiguous from the start


I've never dealt with Redington's warranty program, but TFO's is great. If you send in a broken rod you usually get one back in a week or two (that was before COVID, I know some companies are taking longer now). I broke one Echo rod, sent it back, and had a great experience. They replaced the rod with no questions asked. If I'm remembering correctly it took 2-3 weeks to get the new rod.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

andyb said:


> I know, I know, go to a fly shop and test what they have...There's only 1 shop in this town though and their selection is not extensive. I'd be surprised if they had a single 6 weight rod in the shop, much less an inexpensive one.
> 
> I want to add a 6 weight in the near future to use for redfish in the grass. My rod arsenal is not extensive at all, and I want to expand it some. My only redfish rod is an 8 weight TFO TiCR X. Any thoughts on the rods below? Who else makes an inexpensive 6 weight with a fighting butt that's worth looking at? I definitely want a less fast action than the TiCR X I have. I know there's no industry standard across the board for measuring action, but from what I understand this TiCR X is very fast compared to most.
> 
> ...


St. Croix has been making rods forever, and they have a pretty good action and are priced right. My 6wt is an Orvis Helios 3d, great rod but pricey.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a mangrove in 9 and a predator in 12. Unless the 6 deviates badly, you’ll be fine with either


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I had both a 6wt and 8wt Ticrx. Because, that’s what I thought I needed… super fast rods, laser like line speed, able to deliver 100’ cast into hurricane type winds. Then I started using them more for redfish. Absolute worst rods for the application. Redfish usually present themselves with in 30’ around here(NC), and some even at the bow of the boat. You need a rod and line that will load quick and make an accurate short cast. Stick to redfish lines or my favorite the sa grand slam and a moderate rod like the TFO Mangrove or Scott Tidal.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

If you insist on keeping the Ticrx, but a line 1.5 to 2 weights heavier on it. Because that’s basically what it is an 8wt marked as a 6wt.


----------



## andyb (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm assuming I'll get the TiCR X back. But I'm not necessarily opposed to replacing it either, just oke thing at a time. it's currently on loan to my brother.


----------



## Flyrodben (Sep 7, 2021)

andyb said:


> I know, I know, go to a fly shop and test what they have...There's only 1 shop in this town though and their selection is not extensive. I'd be surprised if they had a single 6 weight rod in the shop, much less an inexpensive one.
> 
> I want to add a 6 weight in the near future to use for redfish in the grass. My rod arsenal is not extensive at all, and I want to expand it some. My only redfish rod is an 8 weight TFO TiCR X. Any thoughts on the rods below? Who else makes an inexpensive 6 weight with a fighting butt that's worth looking at? I definitely want a less fast action than the TiCR X I have. I know there's no industry standard across the board for measuring action, but from what I understand this TiCR X is very fast compared to most.


6 weight rods can be a lot of fun, I play around with them a lot for small snook and juvi tarpon. My favorite by far is the TFO Mangrove(original model), the echo boost is also a good option at a lower price. The echo is a faster action with


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Big fan of the Reddington Vice. I like it better than the Predator. The TFO BVK is a great rod, I got one for my son and enjoy casting it. Its a fast rod so not a ton of feedback on the really short casts. The Vice loads a little deeper in the blank and gives better feedback to the caster although it won't punch out the line quite as far as the BVK. Don't really need a cannon for bombing casts when chasing flood tide fish anyway. Short accurate shots is the game to play.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Maven, Sage One, NRX+, and Asquith 6wts are all great rods. Super light and load easy, especially the Asquith. The Maven has a little more power but a great taper for SA Grand Slam


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

Love the Mangrove. Great mid action with no need for a quickshooter style line.. Warranty is great when my dog gets too excited in the skiff 
Find a used one for under $200 and fish the hell out of it.


----------



## andyb (Nov 4, 2015)

As I also keep looking for used stuff, there's a guy local with a bunch of Sage stuff. Hows the Sage FLi compare to some of these? He wants $190 for the ones he has. Has a bunch is xi3 also but at $500 those are well out of my range.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

The Sage FLi sounds like a good moderate action rod. Ask him if you can give it a test ride.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

andyb said:


> As I also keep looking for used stuff, there's a guy local with a bunch of Sage stuff. Hows the Sage FLi compare to some of these? He wants $190 for the ones he has. Has a bunch is xi3 also but at $500 those are well out of my range.


Before you go get all convinced that top name brand rods are better than lower cost makers, remember that it is more about the caster than the rod. I have a good friend who is an excellent fly caster and travels all over because of his job. He takes a Reddington Vice in 5 and 7wt everywhere he goes. He catches more fish than anyone I know. Just about all the modern generation fly rods are good rods and will meet ability of just about all fly fisherman, save a few specific use situations. Full disclosure here, I am an admitted Sage fan and almost all of my personal rods are Sage. 

Regarding the Sage Xi3 6wt. I have one and it is my primary rod for redfish and sheepies. Powerful rod and great for mid to long distance casts. Takes some skill to make consistently accurate short shots. I've been using it with SA Grand Slam for short to mid range fish. 

Another great rod in your budget range is the TFO mangrove. A little slower action than the BVK so it loads faster for shorter shots. Very easy rod to cast.


----------



## k_lindsey14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Might be a bit out of your range, but I have a lightly used Sage Maverick 6 wt if you are interested. Not a crazy fast rod and fishes great with a redfish taper.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

andyb said:


> As I also keep looking for used stuff, there's a guy local with a bunch of Sage stuff. Hows the Sage FLi compare to some of these? He wants $190 for the ones he has. Has a bunch is xi3 also but at $500 those are well out of my range.



The FLi is getting old. Check the warranty page on Sage website (they'll fix it or replace it but it will cost you as much as the rod itself being old). He is wanting too much for the xi3 as well. You can get the last round of disconintued Sage rods for less than that. As mentioned before I saw a Foundation #6 with fighting butt state side for $300USD on eBay 2 days ago. It's a hell of a rod. 

Make sure other manufacturers you're looking at can honor a warranty. Sage has one of the best in the business. Redington likewise (both are owned by Farbank along with RIO lines  )


----------



## Hogjaw (Jan 16, 2019)

I love the Warranty of the TFO's. I have used the Mangrove lineup for years with no need to use the warranty, good bang for the buck!


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Try out the TFO Axiom II-x. That would be my pick.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

TFO has-apparently- changed their warranty program. It used to be no-fault: send the rod in with $35, they’d send the rod back with a replaced section. No matter the cause of the problem. Let’s be frank, usually there’s not a manufacturing defect, we just break them.

I just broke my BVK with a “manufacturing defect” of falling on it and breaking it.

The deal is now you just buy the “defective” section (mine was about $50), and they send it to you in a couple of days. You don’t have to mess with sending the whole rod in.

Seems super logical and fair to me.

I believe if it’s really a defect they take care of it.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

TFO warranty is awesome, used it several times (my own mistakes and fishing buddies). On the fly rods, I think its cheaper to just order a new section without claiming the warranty, but don't take my word for it. 

Also to A2X is a sweet rod for the price, it would be my number one choice for a mid price 6


----------



## andyb (Nov 4, 2015)

Went by the tackle shop. They had:
6wt - Redington Vice half wells grip
7wt - St Croix Imperial Salt
8wt - St Croix Imperial Salt
8wt - Redington Predator 7'11"

They have a "fly shop" across town I'll try also.

and a rack full of Gloomis


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

andyb said:


> Went by the tackle shop


Did you get to cast any of them?


----------



## andyb (Nov 4, 2015)

I did not. 

Went by the fly shop arm of the same tackle shop across town this morning and put together a combo. Actually went completely rogue on everything we discussed.

TFO LK Legacy 7 weight
Orvis Clearwater IV
SA Mastery Saltwater 

Impressed with this rod at $250. Their website calls it a fast action but it's definitely more moderate to fast. Side by side more mid flex than the Redington Vice. 

I also was 95% sure I was going to buy a Behemoth for the warranty and just because I have a smaller Redington reel. But the 7/8 Behemoth felt, behemoth-like on the 7 weight rod. The Clearwater IV balanced better on this rod hands down.

It's casting really well in the 30-50 foot range in the yard. Too many oaks around my yard to stretch it out more. And much less laborious than the TiCR X I've been, unknowingly, struggling so hard with. 

My plan is to probably keep the TiCR X for windier days but over line it. Probably need to go with a bigger reel on it to do that. I have a 10+ year old Plfueger Trion 1978 on it now. Keep that so I have a spare reel for a different 7 weight line, then new reel on the TiCR X for a 9 or light 10 weight line.


----------



## STUMPER (Jul 4, 2020)

Go to alekasports.com. Their xt3 series is on sale now for $75.00. 30 day try it, like it or return it, and a lifetime no fault warranty. A friend has one that I tried and liked so I bought a 5 weight. Loved it. Went of a float trip and my guide loved it. So I bought a second for a tip on my next trip with him. Son decided he needed it more. I am buying a 7 weight 9'6" now.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Check out the newer version of the Orvis Clearwater for a more moderate action. I was about to pull the trigger on one until I found a used Scott Tidal.


----------



## captgeorge (Jan 2, 2022)

Redington warranty sucks they are a huge company slow service times and overpriced made in China rods. The TFO are made in Korea and much better. For the 6wt I would recommend also Echo boost blue I have a few and great quality for the price and great warranty normally I never had to pay just send the rod in and it comes back as a new rod 3 weeks later


----------

